
Show HN: Day and Night Map for Android - folli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.daynightmap
======
folli
The aim was to create a simple and lightweight (<5MB) app that displays which
parts of the world are in the night, in the day and in the twilight (look at
the help section to get an explanation what the different types of twilights
mean).

The app includes a widget for your homescreen that's designed to be very
battery-friendly (only updates when necessary).

Check it out here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrio...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.daynightmap)

Disclaimer: the app is currently supported by ads, with an option to remove
the ad. If people think the ads are too annoying, please tell me. It's the
first time I'm putting any ads in my apps.

Of course: any feedback is appreciated!

